# custom board aesthetics



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

slyder said:


>


??????????:dunno:


----------



## lowclassconspir (Jul 22, 2013)

bugger, didn't notice the link blew out on me.

try this

http://store(dot)ilabb(dot)com/pages/ilabbyou/#/snow

cheers mate, hopefully this works.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Then I'll post something Grey Dragon will understand. 










seems this has been the latest trend I might as well jump on board


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Now I get your first post!

Thanks for the second though.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

OU812 said:


>


whoa!

and

:eusa_clap:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup, whoa indeed but that is one expensive woman for sure. Either by the hour or to fully support, you're gonna pay out the ass.


----------

